# Sensory Overload - Arrival (Alternative Rock, Classic Rock revival)



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey folks,

New instrumental track "Arrival" heavily inspired by Radiohead, The Rolling Stones & Led Zeppelin. We are still in the process of looking for a vocalist.
This entire song was recorded with 1 SM57 microphone, 1 instrument at a time.

I also played drums on this track (I usually dont because I am a novice) so I'd love some constructive criticism on the percussion especially.

LINK:

Direct Link: https://soundcloud.com/sensoryol/arrival

GENRES: Alternative Rock, Psychedelic Rock, Modern Rock, Experimental Rock, Classic Rock revival

Any feedback, criticism .etc is welcome!


----------

